# Can you delete old OPU hold locations?



## ReggieandRhonda (May 12, 2021)

We think our store might have some old cold/frozen grocery OPU hold locations that still exist. We are under the impression that grocery OPU’s are supposed to stop dropping once the fridge locations are full, but ours never stop and our fridges are almost always extremely full. When we first started doing grocery OPU’s we temporarily used the deli fridges, and we think the system may still believe those locations exist. Any ideas?


----------



## azure (May 12, 2021)

To edit hold locations go to mywork2.0.
Click the person in the upper left corner
Click backroom locations
Click hold locations then I think there is a add/remove option and a reprint option. Choose remove location and just follow the prompts.

Im not 100% sure if this is where you do it but I think it would be here. This is where all hold locations are managed.


----------



## azure (May 12, 2021)

I don’t think the amount of cooler locations determines how much space the system thinks it has. I would call the help desk (701) if you can’t get it or need help. Be really careful in the manage backroom locations area because you can do a lot of damage.


----------



## StyleStar (May 12, 2021)

Our store made us add opu racks again to the consumables coolers/freezers to avoid having grocery opu shut off. I know all high volume opu stores in my district had too. We never use the space bc its too much with 2 min drive up goals, but ever since our opu never shuts off.


----------



## gracefulfillment (May 12, 2021)

I don't think you can remove hold locations like you can backroom locations. I also think the 'coolers are full' isn't automatic and is something the SD has to contact the district about.


----------



## DBZ (May 12, 2021)

Make sure you audit those locations to make sure that RTS, cancelled and missed items are dealt with.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 13, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Make sure you audit those locations to make sure that RTS, cancelled and missed items are dealt with.


This!!!!


----------



## SuperTarget (May 13, 2021)

The capacity of orders is based on the number of cooler/freezer doors your store was allocated and has. You can have as little or as much hold locations and that has zero effect on capacity as stated by some others up above. All you can do is audit/purge your hold locations to maximize your space or if you have done that and you honestly don’t have space you need to call CSC to have it manually turned off for your store.


----------

